# Co-sleeping with twins (4 months)...



## 2QTs (Jun 27, 2006)

Hello! I am wondering if any momma's are out there co-sleeping with twins that might be able to offer me some advice. I am going to die from exhaustion







: LOL but there is no way I am ready to move them to cribs anytime soon. Seeing them smiling at me in the mornings and sighing their sweet baby sighs carries me thru, but I'm having a really hard time getting them to sleep at the same-times and not waking when they hear the other cry. Is it possible things will get easier? Thank you!!!


----------



## mimid (Dec 29, 2004)

I'd love to know, too. My girls are only 10 weeks, but they are waking each other up!


----------



## roomformore (Apr 28, 2006)

I hate to tell you this but mine never slept at the same time!







: Yes, it gets much, much easier as they get older and sleep for longer periods. The best I can suggest is to take the baby that is awake out of the room to avoid waking the other(s). We had a rocking chair in the room next to ours and another bed in there. I do miss the nights with the two babies snuggled against my chest







: it's such a great age! Enjoy!


----------



## tikva18 (Dec 21, 2005)

Boy do I know how you feel. I'm soooo iwped. see? I can't even type.

I eventually moved one twin into her own crib because I found that she slept (note the past tense) far better in there than in my bed. I used to keep the babies next to each otehr with one next to me. I put the needier twin next to me so I could meet his needs before he really awoke and cried.

Unfortunately, lately Tehila is not sleeping in her crib (she is awakening multiple times in the night and is NOT going back to sleep - istead she wants to PLAY at 3 AM!!!!
Last night I took her back into my bed after an hour of sort of being up with ehr and she was just not settling. Things were better until the hail storm at 6 this morning.

I'm so tired. I'm sorry this is probably not the post you wanted to hear (my babie will be 10 mo. on the first).

But, you're not alone!


----------



## bethsboys (Jul 1, 2006)

We have been co-sleeping really since birth...but seriously at about 3 mos found it was just so much more restful than going in the nursery 2, 3, 4 or more times a night to get one or the other or both.
The best situation has been the king-sized bed (sold our queen and bought it slightly used on craigslist for the same price!) with dh-ds-ds-me. When one wakes, I will get the other one and nurse them both. But if it's my high-needs babe, I just nurse him in bed alone and wait for the next round







I am noticing a need to change, but we haven't quite figured out what that is, whether we need to sleep ds-dh-ds-me or one goes in a pack-n-play or what...I have had a LOT of restless nights of hnb getting up every HOUR for weeks now but I am too tired to be able to do anything but nurse him back down to go to sleep-he SCREAMS if you suggest anything else...I guess this isn't really selling you is it? No really, cosleeping has always worked better. When they were newborns, it always just kind of happened. I would nurse both of them tandem in bed and fall asleep only to wake for the next feeding and laugh with my dh about it and do it all over again (we had a crib next to our bed but it was mostly used for changing diapers until I got a table really!) We had many months of good sleep and while I'm trying to figure out the latest challenge it has really been nice sleeping next to them and waking when they did instead of hearing cries from a monitor because I didn't realize they were stirring.
I hope that helps with my sleep-deprivation writing...please ask more if you need clarification, etc.
-beth


----------



## twins+1mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

I've been co-sleeping with my twins since they were born. They will be 2 in August. What I've found is that we need to change what we are doing with each developmental step.

When they were very little, I would sleep with one in the bed while my dp slept with one in the recliner. When the one she had woke up, she'd bring me that baby and I'd give her the sleeping one. I was able to nurse lying down and was usually able to get the awake baby to sleep pretty quickly. If they were both awake at the same time, I'd have to get up and go to the recliner to nurse. Sometimes we'd just sleep there all night, or we'd all move to the bed if they were both sleeping well. We probably did this routine for 3 months or so.

As they got older, I'd sleep with both of them in bed with me, usually with one on each side. I'd just roll over to the one who woke up and nurse that one. I'd never wake a sleeping baby - I'd just keep rolling side to side when one woke up. If they both woke up, I'd sit up and use the nursing pillow to get them back to sleep. I never figured out how to nurse both lying down. It was my dream, but it didn't work for us.

One thing that made a huge difference was to have a king-sized bed. It gives us all room to stretch out a bit.

Another thing I learned at some point was to stop worrying about if they would wake each other up. Sometimes they did, usually they did not. (except in the morning - they always wake each other up then!) If both were awake, I'd just deal with it.

Sleep with twins has been challenging, for sure! But co-sleeping made it easier, I think!

Good luck!
Karen


----------



## royaloakmi (Mar 2, 2005)

Mine never slept at the same time till they were about 6 months old. (I'm not joking. It really IS possible for one baby to be awake at all times.)

Till they were 3 months old, we slept with them on our chests (that's the only way they'd have it.) So, I guess that's co-sleeping. Then I tried to transition them to cribs, which was a nightmare.

Around 4 or 5 months I embraced co-sleeping fully and never looked back. They continued to wake eachother until they were around 2 years old. But I know many twins grow out of that earlier. We finally put a queen and a full bed side by side on the floor so everyone would have enough room, and that really helped. Mine were unbelievable nightwakers (like 5-10 times a night, for each of them) till we nightweaned around 27 months. I never would have survived without co-sleeping.

Ours are now 2.5 yo and we still have a family bed, most of the time, a pretty happy one. It DOES get better, honest.


----------



## twins10705 (Feb 10, 2006)

At that age, if they were swaddled or on their tummies they slept a lot better. It has gotten better in the past few weeks, mine are 9 months or 6.5 months adjusted age.


----------

